# thin endometrium



## bottleofwater

anyone else have this, I miscarried over two months ago, no period since, not sure if I ovulated, i am on duphaston to induce bleeding before going on clomid.  But i thought after a miscarriage i would have had a thicker endometrium due to high hormone levels in my body, anyone know of what could be my prob.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi
So sorry to hear of your m/c- did you have a natural miscarraige or did you have an ERPC/D+C if you had surgery it will have thinned your endometrium.  
I had one in Dec and an ERPC, and had thin linings on my subsequent cycle. I also had a hysteroscopy and biopsies before this cycle and again I have thin lining problems.

L x


----------



## bottleofwater

i had natural this time but erpc last year, my periods got lighter after that, i have had two d&cs for polyps before that as well.  I was told on another post I made that erpc is a vacum and shouldn't take away the linning so I don't know why my periods are lighter. If a layer wasn't taken away. thankx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

both my gynae and IVF consultant said that it does make a difference after an ERPC.  I do know that my periods have been very light since 1-2 days .
L x


----------



## bottleofwater

hi jji

I find that a little of concern, have your periods been lighter just two cycles or since your erpc continously with no improvement.


----------

